# I like turtles.



## kov (Jun 9, 2011)

What what in the butt.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

You wanna do it in my butt, in my butt? you wanna do it in my butt, in my butt? you wanna do it in my butt, in my butt? you wanna do it in my butt? okay


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


>


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

I prefer tortoises. Just seem cooler to me...

Sent from my Droid2 using Tapatalk


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

i like butterflies


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I like zombies.


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

I like p̶o̶n̶i̶e̶s̶ Ibex


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Pfft...I'm in love with sea horses. I'm in love with them, they're so beautiful and cute, I'm in love with seahorses.

They're freakin' unreal, I love them. They're like all the clocks. I love them. I love seashores, and I love looking at 'em, and I love seashells. I love seashell things. I love things with seashells and seahorses on 'em.

Like blankets.
And towels.
And little bags.
I love 'em.

Seahorses.
Forever.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

Mr. walkway, Mr. walk down me I'm the walkway... lead me to the buildings. F*ck you. 5, 6, 4, 3... Yeah right!


----------



## anmtrn (Jul 27, 2011)

i like turtles, they are just so adorable, especially my res turtle named jeffrey, such a cute lil critter


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

I like puppies. OhOh and kitties


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

What is this I don't even--?


----------



## Mr. Meowmers (Aug 14, 2011)

I like little boys with zombie face paint.

O_O

meow meow supersonic meow


----------



## nivek (Jun 14, 2011)

"USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> Mr. walkway, Mr. walk down me I'm the walkway... lead me to the buildings. F*ck you. 5, 6, 4, 3... Yeah right!


Who paid for this floor? Not me! No way no how!


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Bird doesn't like turtles


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Welcome home. Now go do the damn dishes and make me a sandwich.


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

Brett6781 said:


>












I felt like adding a Tardis.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

nivek said:


> Who paid for this floor? Not me! No way no how!


 Who put that chair here? Ain't my chair. Not my chair, not my problem..That's what I say.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I ran over a turtle once,wasnt my turtle tho


----------

